# Summer trout outing on the Muskegon



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Thousandcasts was planning on setting up a clean up date on the MO this summer. And I am going to try and set up a date for a trout outing. I think we should combine the two and have another outing .

I will get some campsites set up if everyone is interested. 

How does the weekend of June 11 sound? 

The Muskegon outings have been a riot in the past and if enough guys are willing to participate I will set it up. Henning sound good?

Here is a link to the other thread.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96938


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sounds like a great idea to me. Combine the two and lets have a riot. I will do everything in my power to make it.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'll try but can't promise anything...

I think that's right in between my brothers grad party and graduation so taking 3 weekends off in a row probably will not cut it. We'll see...


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Count us in. We're all set with a campsite.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Yep, I'll be there as well.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

For sure list so far:
Tanglenot(Chromium and the family too?)
Dutchman (maybe)
Duckman Racing 
Mo Man
Steve
Mondrella
Bookmaker
Shoeman
TSS Caddis
Toto (maybe)
Splitshot
Me
Stelmon (maybe)
Let me know who needs sites and such.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Dang, I'll be up there the 20th! My brother is going to orientation at ferris and I got volunteered to drive over with him.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I'll be there. I already have a site.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

quest32a said:


> Tanglenot(Chromium and the family too?)


Yep, the whole crew.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'll be there Saturday night. My site's covered


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Are we settled on the 11th then? If so I'll keep the date clear. Looking to hitch a ride if someone happens to have an empty seat!

Mitch


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright, I have sent pms to those that have responded to this thread and the other thread regarding campsites. If you did not receive a pm and still wish to attend please post here, or pm me. That is excluding those that have already responded and have their own campsites, or who have already pmed me regarding a campsite.

John


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I will be there for the day, but I will not be camping.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Count me in John.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I might be able to attend. I wont know for sure untill a week before or so.

John please pm me camping info!
Thanks!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright list as of now
Tanglenot(Chromium and the family too)
Dutchman (no site needed)
Duckman Racing (no site)
Mo Man(???w/ a name like MO Man I imagine you live in the area)
Steve(campsite needed)
Mondrella(site needed????)
Bookmaker(no site needed)
Shoeman (already has site)
TSS Caddis (no site needed)
Toto (maybe)
Splitshot (site needed?????)
Me
Stelmon (maybe)
Mitch(no campite needed)
Kingfisher(site needed???)
Neapolis (already has site)
Riverboy(maybe)
Thousandcasts(site for Saturday night)

If I am missing anyone please let me know, or if I have incorrect information. Only a few guys need sites. I plan on arriving Friday night, and may stay till Monday depending on fishing and weather. Reservations are going out Monday, I doubt it would be a problem adding or removing sites.... but the sooner I know the better. Thanks guys. As it gets closer I will post directions to Henning. It is really easy to find though.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

I won't need a site. Its just a short drive to the river for me. thanks though!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright guys, reservations are made. We are staying in a group campsite, that can have up to 20 people w/ no extra charge. Every person over 20 is an extra 5 dollars. The total fee for the weekened is 190 dollars, which I have already paid for. When you check in mention you are with the Michigan Sportsman group and give them your name. You will not pay them for anything but a parking pass. 

There are only a few parking passes available with the site so in addition to the camping fee more than likely you will have to pay a parking fee. Which is 5 dollars a day. Depending on how many people camp will depend on the amount you owe me. The more people the cheaper it will be...LOL So encourage others to come with you and stay  

We will all be together then, and it sounds like we are staying somewhat away from others that are camping. So hopefully we don't have a red wings repeat of 2 years ago when we were almost kicked out. 

This one is going to be fun!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Heres a map of the area, you should be able to zoom in and out from it and figure out where to go.
http://travel.michigan.org/maps/mqi...ygo&var6=Newaygo&width=499&level=6&event=zoom

BTW, Kingfisher empty your pms.... 
And anyone I have forgotton please remind me, and there is still room for pleny more people. All are welcome!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Anyone else....TTT


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, it was a very nice time. I had planned on doing a little more fishing today but the sunburn got the best of me. I actually went straight home after I talked to you Mark. 

I actually didn't even take a picture the whole weekend. After taking a swim on Saturday(I know you have the picture of me drying out somewhere Mark) And realizing just how important water proof containers were, I did not press my luck. 

I had a nice time floating Sunday with some people that I don't get to see very often. Although we didn't put a hurting on the bigger trout, lots of smaller ones were there to keep us occupied. And a few nicer ones too. I know both Steve and 2Paws kept a few nice keepers for dinner. From what I heard Duckman Racing and Thousandcasts also got into some nice fish. 

As usual it was nice to see some old friends too. Mitch, Shoeman, Chromium, Splitshot, and Steely Head all helped to make the weekend very worthwile. We had some good laughs at each others expense. And at one point a few of us decided to test our manliness against that of a snapping turtle. I know I didn't win, but I think Mitch lost. Seeing a grown man with a 4 foot stick jump 3 feet in the air was quite funny. 

I also wanted to thank 2Paws for letting me share his much larger tent. I think I would have been in for some rough mornings had I slept in that little tent 

Thanks guys.... It was fun.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

2PawsRiver said:


> I met and fished with Nick, good guy that used to be engaged until he went to an outing and didn't make it home anywhere near when he was supposed to.


Now that's funny! :lol: Did he have a case of the Chromium kidney stones???

Sounds like a great time, bummed I had to miss out. Great pics.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

tangleknot said:


> Now that's funny! :lol: Did he have a case of the Chromium kidney stones???


You know, John told that story when we were sitting around the campfire. Good memories... You must be a very understanding wife to put up with him.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Here's another one for you to fix. I just can't get them to turn so I can post them. None the less.....it's hard to tell but John is soaked to his eyebrows. I should of waited and got a picture of him dumping water out of his waders.  










Hey I got it posted upside right


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well it was great together with the boys for a weekend of fishing. 

The group campsite at Henning is just great. It's way out of the way so we can get loud and not bother the neighbors as has happened in the past. The view from the camp is awesome as it sits on a bluff right on the river. You can take a 50 yd walk and play with the stockers anytime. Now if they could just fix the water in the shower so it didn't singe your 

We did some cleanup as a public service both around the campsite and on the river. As in the boy scouts the goal is to leave the place better than you found it.

The weather was like sitting in a sauna all weekend except for after the thunderstorms Saturday night. Turtles like saunas.










I caught mostly dink trout the whole weekend but perhaps I should take up smallmouth bass fishing instead. I caught this on on a fly and it was a ton O fun. The opening in that net is 15 inches.










Here's a picture of our new moving billboard on the river.









John (Quest32) caught what I believe was the biggest fish of the day, a 18" rainbow. It was a tough day to fish and we looked forward to a possible evening hatch of Gray Drakes. A thunderstorm followed by more rain seemed to but the damper on that. Here's a big snapper that wandered through our campsite after the thunderstorm Saturday night. Glad I didn't step out of the cot in the middle of the night on him :SHOCKED: 

After a few ginger ales on Saturday night, Sunday morning came quicker than you can say "wakey, wakey". This is the view from the campsite at dawn with the mist over the river.




























John thanks for organizing this. You did a fine job. Thanks to all who showed up. Ray and Dennis, hope you had fun with your expedition. Thousand Casts, it was good to meet you. I should have heeded your advice and packed a few spawn bags. 2Paws it was nice to meet you. It's cool to catch a fish on one of your own creations isn't it? Mitch it was nice to meet you as well.

Steelyhead, long time no see. Hope you make it to another outing to fish. Nick, hope everything is OK on the homefront. These sort of things tend to happen at outings :lol: 

John (Chromium) it was nice to spend a couple of campfires with you. I hope your friend (my bad I forgot his name) quits lurking and signs up here. Ralf thanks for the ride Saturday night. Too bad the hatch didn't show up, but we still had fun. Sorry about tangling with your line and making a couple of sweaters out of our rigs. Thanks for the tips on the bad habits I've aquired with my fly casting. I still get the nymph rig with the dropper all tangled up too frequently. We'll get em the next time FTF  It also seems that no matter how many flies in how many fly boxes you have, I never seem to have quite the right one.

Dale, nice to see you again. Cool Ohiosportsman.com hat!

Hope I didn't forget anybody. I'm out!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Sorry I missed this one. Forgot about the son's graduation Friday night, then had a few other family things pop up. John, I'm waiting to here the story about you joining the MO swimming team!

Marc


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Well everything is ok on the homefront, the wife to be was a bit upset that I was an hour or three late, but I took her out saturday night, then took her fishing sunday so I think I am pretty much in the clear as long as I dont mention trout fishing for a few days :lol: 

Was nice to finally meet a few of the people from the sight, and I even caught a few fish. I lost track of how many stockers we caught but they were still fun to catch. Crawlers worked well in the morning, and a spoon seemed to work pretty well in the afternoon, right Mark? 

I had a good time and look forward to doing it again, but I will make sure to get a full day pass next time :lol:


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

I was really looking foward to this outing. Instead I spent my time out on storm work. By the time I got home I was just to drained to make it over. Hopefully next time the state is not hit by any big storms so I can make it.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

quest32a said:


> Seeing a grown man with a 4 foot stick jump 3 feet in the air was quite funny.


Yuk it up wiseguy, you were jumping just as high as I was! :lol: 

Funny is watching 2pawsriver fishing from his canoe below us as we sat riverside in our lawnchairs. He decided to move a bit, left about 20 feet of line hanging off the back of the canoe. We both said to each other "He's gonna lose his rod doing that!" Low and behold he pulls anchor loops on the upside of a deadhead, line catches and in the water it goes! That's what I call funny!

Me: "Think we should said something?"

Quest: "Yeah we probably should have, but F$%# was that funny?!"

:lol: 

I won't try to recall everyone's name that attended for fear of leaving someone out but for those of you I had met before, It was great seeing you again. For those of you I met for the first time, it was nice to meet you and can't wait to do it again.

Big thanks to Thousandcasts for a great day fishing and fantastic company, thanks buddy, let's do it again soon!

Til next time,

Mitch


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Mitch said:


> Me: "Think we should said something?"
> Quest: "Yeah we probably should have, but F$%# was that funny?!"


LOL.... sounds just about right. I am amazed you understood me between the fits of laughter.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sure was nice to see you guys 

Too bad the fishing wasn't the best. This heatwave really put them down. Seems that mornings were more productive. Knockoff came up Sunday afternoon and we hit it hard from 6pm to dark. We took quite a few, but the quality fish didn't want to play. Plenty of tubers kept things interesting. :lol: Sure is funny when you see them near the end of their float. What seemed like fun the first few miles, turns into a chore. "How far is it to the bridge", was a common question. They're either cold, drunk or out of beer and cigs. Right at dark we ran into a major drake hatch, but they were late and by that time we were 50 yards from the launch. GGrrrrr 

Quest,

Sorry I missed you on your way out. My wife was in the shower and heard you knock. I was in the bath house and saw you drive out.

Monday morning's fishing was pretty good. I landed several keepers before the downpour hit around 8am. By 1pm the skies cleared and Sue and I took a ride over to Whitehall looking for kings. They sure need a launch closer to the Mouth. We set lines in 120' and trolled out to 195'. Got bumped once, but it didn't stick. Not much on the screen either. One cloud of bait, no hooks. Nice thermocline between 45 and 50'. Fishing among those sandy bluffs sure was a treat. 

Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah Ralf, I only knocked twice. I wanted to make sure I wasn't umm interupting anything. I had hoped that you knew that I tried to stop, I didn't want you to think I was a prick just up and leaving or anything...LOL

It was a nice time as always, and I would have liked to have seen Knockoff. It has been a while since I have seen him around.


----------

